# New to Group



## farmdude (Mar 12, 2004)

I have recently become friends with Corrine of Meadowridge, who invited me to join the group. I have a trio of mini donks. Mom, dad and baby girl. I have an assortment of other 4 legged family members. I'd post a picture or two but am unfamilar with this board, and how to post. Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## bear (Mar 12, 2004)

Welcome, it is good to have you join us. I just have one donkey, Nicodemus. You will enjoy it here. Bear/Kay


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi There farmdude!



Glad to see you could join us. This is really a great forum, and we are all like a friendly "cyber family". We're all here to help each other and learn what ever we can about our donkeys. Just read your email too, cant wait to get Ernie, JD, Pretty nad Petey....it should be interesting!!



( For everyone else reading this...NO, the above 4 animals are not 4 more donkeys, but 2 pygmy goats, and 2 potbellied pigs, so if anyone knows anything they want to share about them..PLEASE do) I use photobucket to post pics on here. Its very easy to use, just go to www.photobucket.com Did you see my hinnys pics below, Winter Fun, thats him just a few weeks ago. I think you should post the pic you sent me of your donkey and baby..its cute, and EVERYONE loves pis on here.



Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 13, 2004)

Welcome farmdude..At the moment I don't have a donk, but I did have one for almost 5 years before I sold him..I am now in the "looking" stage at getting another one for qa pasture mate for my mini horse.. I am also live in WI. so again welcome to the board of "long ears" Fun time, and we learn from each other..


----------



## dustyrose (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Farmdude and WELCOME. I have only been here for a few weeks and I love it!

I just bought 2 mini donkeys but don't have them home yet.

Everyone here is very friendly and helpful, I know you are just going to love it here....I know I do.


----------

